# Decent Wage in Christchurch?



## epicgb (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi, another quick question:

What would you say is a decent, liveable wage for living in Christchurch? I will be the only one working when we get there for a while atleast as we are bringing a 4 month old baby with us, so the missus will not be working till hes about one, and then maybe only part time.

I was looking at renting in the city for the first few months, top mark $400 a week, this sound reasonable?

Then, hopefully when we are more settled, got a bit of good credit with the banks, buying somewhere over on the coast, maybe New Brighton.

Any tips, advice would be appreciated, but really im looking to see what people have experience living in these areas and what would be a good wage?


----------



## epicgb (Aug 8, 2012)

Bump...


----------



## carosapien (Oct 16, 2011)

I know that rentals are at a premium and homes in the eastern side have been badly damaged by the quakes and liquefaction. Take a look at the CERA maps to find out how the areas have been zoned

Land Zone Map


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Look at Real Estate, Houses for Sale, Rentals, Commercial and Businesses for sale at Realestate.co.nz - Realestate.co.nz for an idea of rents too.


----------

